# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > مبتدی: از کجا شروع کنم،من یه برنامه به زبان سیشارپ نوشتم ، میخوام اینو واسه موبایل هم داشته باشم

## bozhmehrani

سلام دوستان
باید با چه زبانی بنویسم که تو همه موبایل ها جواب بده.
1.نرم افزارشو میخوام
2.یه نمونه برنامه یا آموزشی چیزی که راه بیفتم
3......

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
1- تنها زبونی که تو همه موبایل ها (اکثر موبایل ها) جواب مبده جاواست که اون هم بستگی داره به کاری که میخوای انجام بدی و اینکه به چه قسمتایی از موبایل میخوای دسترسی داشته باشی

----------


## bozhmehrani

کارایی که میخوام انجام بدم 
ثبت اطلاعات و ویرایش
و گزارش گیری(select)
نرم افزار چی باید دانلود کنم

----------


## ASedJavad

شما برید تو فروم java me  اون جا مطالب زیادی در این باره داره.
نرم افزار هم یکی جاوا ران تایم رو باید دانلود کنی و یکی هم نتبینز رو
مطمئن نیستم ولی به نظرم با سی شارپ هم بشه برنامه جاوا موبایل نوشت
اگه به کتابخونه های استانقدس هم دسترسی داری، کتابای خوبی برا شروع دارن

----------

